# What's Wrong With This Picture?



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

After looking at my Outback almost daily for 2 months, I just noticed this on the vent next to my outdoor cooking station










Darn that Gilligan!








I'm not crazy am I?? Anyone else have upside down decals? 
Another item for my warranty fix it list!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Nothing wrong with that picture, It's just you! (Work with me here guys)


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Nope your not quazy...the middle one looks upside down to me. Are you going to wait until after beach season...of course it's always beach season in Florida and California.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Actually, I wouldnt be concerned about the marooon swoosh being upside down, I would be concerned about the small maroon part on the 2" door at the top that doesnt match up....only that part of the swoosh is upside down....and I still think you're crazy but thats besides the point


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I bet someone worked very hard at mounting that section upside down!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bummer that yours is backwards

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK Noble, I want to see what yours looks like! (and I mean your decal)









I'm not crazy! I'm Not! I'm Not! I'm Not!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> OK Noble, I want to see what yours looks like! (and I mean your decal)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"They're coming to take you away, ho ho!"









Dan


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

It's a collectors item now! One day your Outback will be worth LOTS of money








And yes, I agree with everyone... you are crazy


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

We had the last "e" in Keystone missing from ours. The dealer gave DH a whole new sticker so now we have the "e" and the rest of Keystone just in case.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Nothing wrong with that picture, It's just you! (Work with me here guys)










"Work w/ me here guys"









That Stinks Dawn, but at least it'll be a easy enough fix. Unless, ya think







now it has more character & personality?? You could leave it & see how people pay attention to detail........how many months did you say you've been staring at your Roo ........









Tami


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> OK Noble, I want to see what yours looks like! (and I mean your decal)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crazyshe...errrrrr....skippershe,
I gotta be crazy too.. I actually went out to take the 
picture in the dark to get you the 
picture you wanted..anyways, here you go you nut





























maybe you are just like your decal....
ok...maybe you are not crazy....bass
ackwards





































*YOURS*​






*MINE*​


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I think I would be more concerned about the refrige drain isn't it a bit high? Kirk


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> I think I would be more concerned about the refrige drain isn't it a bit high? Kirk


Is that what that is sticking in the top slot? Notice, I dont have one. hmmmmmmm


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Find it and put it out in the lowest section. To high it will backup and soak the compartment and if it is inside the same results. kirk


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Find it and put it out in the lowest section. To high it will backup and soak the compartment and if it is inside the same results. kirk


ummmmm "find it"....if it's not there...where should I start looking? lol (if its not there...do you think I'll find it?)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I am laughing so hard here I can hardly contain myself!!!!






























Kirk, I guess I could try to move the drain down

Noble, did you find yours (i mean your drain)?









Look at the difference between our decals...nothing is aligned the same.

Like a snowflake, no two Outbacks are alike











NobleEagle said:


> Find it and put it out in the lowest section. To high it will backup and soak the compartment and if it is inside the same results. kirk


ummmmm "find it"....if it's not there...where should I start looking? lol (if its not there...do you think I'll find it?)
[/quote]
FeebleEagle is it??

I think you lost it a long time ago!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, I opened the access door and found it. (boy this doesnt sound good...so I'll spell out what we are talking about) I took the refigerator drain hose and pushed it through the vent hole. boy that could have sounded a whole lot different if I wasnt so descriptive LMAO

thanks for the advice aplvlykat


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Kirk, I moved it to the middle slot, it didn't seem long enough to reach the bottom...and yes, some water drained out







Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Noble, I see you found it...did you need a flashlight and tweezers?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Noble, I see you found it...did you need a flashlight and tweezers?


BUAhahahaha, oh I could get in so much trouble if I replied to that....I'll save it for PM lol


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've gotta be honest........
I've seen decals on the dealer lot that looked like either "little people" or Amazons had placed them, and any mentality from nuclear scientists to "Gilligan"-types. I think whoever's available for that job just slaps them on. 
Also to be honest, my mom was involved in the mobile home business for many years, prior to her retirement, and I grew up very familiar with it, and have, now, downsized back to a mobile home I had custom built in 92, but is in just as good shape as when it was built, as I've kept it up. 
Assembly line workers get burned out very easily, and that's exactly what it is. They start as a bare frame on one end of the plant and come out on the other end completely assembled and ready for final touches.
My dad, in a "dry spell", worked in a plant, himself, and told them where they could put it, after a few months. Mom, on the other hand, was a very proficient office manager at the plant, and enjoyed her job.
ME? I can't imagine the monotony of assembly line working, being a "people person" myself. 
Oh, when I bought the 92 mobile home, new, and was so proudly hooking up my washer/dryer by myself (putting on dryer plug and attaching washer hose), I just felt this sense of fulfillment, ya know? Then, I decided to give the washer a whirl, and all was fine until the draining part started. Seems the plumbing dept. had a bad day.......they left off a 2' section of pipe from the drain/faucet wall compartment to the drain going through the floor. OOPS!! WHAT A MESS!!








Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)




----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

_Embrace the insanity for it is only a state of mind!!!!_


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

geez - u would have to find this - now I have to go look at mine!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Wait before you do anything drastic about the upside down decals - check which way the wheels are pointed. If they're where the roof should be, you have much bigger problems - but it would mean your decal is on correctly.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Skippershe, I'm glad I checked the forum before heading out.

It's now official -- you are crazy. Nuts. A full whack job.









How did you ever figure that out? I'll have to check mine later but wouldn't be too concerned with it. You need to put your beer down, step away from the trailer, and go have some fun.

And you know what bothers me the most, that deformed side of an Outback will be right next to mine at the 2007 Western Region rally in southern Utah.









See ya,


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I definately don't have that problem since I opened mine up some time ago and forgot to engage the clips after I closed it. I lost it somewhere on Route 87 above Albany. Had to install a new one that is plain white


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


>


Perhaps more are wrong and therefore those should be dubbed right and the rights should be wrong.Right?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


>


Perhaps more are wrong and therefore those should be dubbed right and the rights should be wrong.Right?















[/quote]
I think Doxie is just as crazy as skippershe


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


>


Perhaps more are wrong and therefore those should be dubbed right and the rights should be wrong.Right?















[/quote]
I think Doxie is just as crazy as skippershe





























[/quote]

Aren't we all









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

cuckooo cuckooo cuckooo cuckooo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


>


Perhaps more are wrong and therefore those should be dubbed right and the rights should be wrong.Right?















[/quote]
I think Doxie is just as crazy as skippershe





























[/quote]
and crzya







is a bad thing?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

ok, while at dealer, I shot these:they are right, right?

















(are these pix huge?)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Your decals look fine to me. The pics are large (happens to me too) did you reduce them by 50% while they were still in Photobucket.com?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Your decals look fine to me. The pics are large (happens to me too) did you reduce them by 50% while they were still in Photobucket.com?


I was trying!not sure I was doing it right...practice will make perfect! I need to post some others here shortly will try again!


----------

